# How to disassemble a shower head.



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2013)

Anybody know how to take this one apart? Its full of sand and sediment.


----------



## . (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't know if you can take that apart or not but I'm curious how sand got in it.    I've always soaked them in CLR for a day or two and it cleans all the calcium and sediment out of them.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2013)

Try searching YouTube for a tutorial.


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 7, 2013)

soak it in clr


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2013)

Clean the mesh screen at the female end.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe not sand but sediment out the ying-yang. Two filters between the well and house and it still pours in by the bucket fulls.

This is the screen at the female end but it is at least 1½" deep and I don't know how to get to it.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 8, 2013)

Getting sediment from somewhere, have you checked the depth of your water lately. Might help to raise the pump up a little inside the well also


----------



## bany (Oct 8, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Getting sediment from somewhere, have you checked the depth of your water lately. Might help to raise the pump up a little inside the well also



This and It's a disposable world we live in. Not likely you can take that apart or get that cartridge out or have the parts sent to you under the cost of a new one!!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 8, 2013)

It looks to me like the screen is missing. It should be on the inlet side of the green aerator. You should be able to replace the aerator as well. I think someone before you has worked on this and did not replace the screen. Take the whole sprinkler head to your favorite big-box store and they can help.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 8, 2013)

Also bet your holding tank has a bottom full of sand too


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 8, 2013)

That green thing looks like the water flow restrictor....something that keeps you from having great pressure and "wasting" water (yup..epa restriction).

Try getting a needle nose plier in there and pulling it out.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

I've actually got a filter that auto cleans out every night at the well, but every time I run the lawn irrigation for whatever reason it stirs up a whole lot of sediment. May just run to da Home Depot and see if they've got one similar or try and pull the green thingy out and see what happens.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 8, 2013)

See if the center part of the white end will turn a little and pull out. I had one not just like yours but that is the way it came apart.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 8, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> That green thing looks like the water flow restrictor....something that keeps you from having great pressure and "wasting" water (yup..epa restriction).
> 
> Try getting a needle nose plier in there and pulling it out.



That's what I would do. It might break if it's not removable but then you'll get more pressure. 
It could be one of Delta's Touch-Clean models where you are suppose to run your fingers over the nozzles while water is coming out.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> That's what I would do. It might break if it's not removable but then you'll get more pressure.
> It could be one of Delta's Touch-Clean models where you are suppose to run your fingers over the nozzles while water is coming out.



I didn't know there was a such thing as touch-clean, but yes that's what I've always done and it usually spits out the residue but not so much now..


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Rackbuster said:


> See if the center part of the white end will turn a little and pull out. I had one not just like yours but that is the way it came apart.



It might would with a 3 sided key thingy that would fit the slots, but with just a pair of pliers I can't et enough on it to turn it, if it does turn.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It might would with a 3 sided key thingy that would fit the slots, but with just a pair of pliers I can't et enough on it to turn it, if it does turn.



I got mine out of my Symmons shower head but there wasn't no putting it back in. It dumps about twice as much water as before. All of our guests like our shower because it dumps so much water. I know i'm not being very conservative but it got me thinking, wouldn't my wife and two daughters use less water if they could get the shampoo out of their hair quicker? They always complain when we stay in a motel or condo. Less flow will require a longer shower time.
I always get wet, turn off the water, soap up, and then turn the water back on to rinse. Something I learned in the Navy where it was a required precedure onboard ships. 
My wife and daughters never adapted this policy.


----------



## swamp hunter (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't bother takin it out, Run a Drill bitt thru it 3 /4 times, That'll open it up.


----------

